# Hey C&R Guys!



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

For all I know, I'm the only one on here, but here goes anyhow:

You probably know that the CZ-82 pistol is now C&R. I just took my new one to the range last night and I could not be more pleased! Accurate, comfortable, good capacity, affordable... I just wish it was 9mm Luger rather than 9mm Makarov.

A couple of things to keep in mind: There are a lot of vendors who've been carrying these for a while, but I'm hearing that the ones imported by PW Arms are coming in much better condition than the ones imported by Century. Also, when you take it apart, it's going to look like there's no rifling at all in it thanks to the polygonal rifling. I got a PW Arms one and, while it doesn't look brand new, it is definitely very respectable.

I just have to get a permit to carry it and a concealed holster now.

A GREAT pistol for $200.


----------

